# Schaden?



## Adler_Auge (14. Juni 2007)

Macht der Hauptmann guten Schaden ? Oder ist er eher ein Supporter?


----------



## -bloodberry- (14. Juni 2007)

Eher ein Supporter.


----------



## Aurengur (15. Juni 2007)

Auch wenn ein Vergleich zu WoW etwas hinkt, könnte man ihn als eine Art Paladin bezeichnen... vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (17. Juni 2007)

naja is net wirklich nen paladin eher nen off krieger mit weniger schadena ls in wow und mit buffes und er kann  später rezzen. ich find ihn am bessten zum lvln weil er halt durch seinen hot den er machen kannw enn ein gegner stirbt kaum reggen muss


----------



## Finothir (28. Juni 2007)

also ich find das man später mit hellebarden schon mächtig schaden machen kann, hab schon auf lvl 30 340 crits rausgeholt.....


----------



## Gerondor aus Gondor (11. Juli 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach könnte man ihn mit dem Schamanen aus WoW vergleichen...
Er ist nicht direkt zB wie der Waffenmeister auf Schaden spezialisiert...
Das heist: er kann einigermaßen Schaden austeilen, einigermaßen Schaden einstecken und einigermaßen Heilen, dazu ist er ein sehr guter "Supporter" (buffs/Herold)


----------



## Evíga (24. Oktober 2007)

Gerondor schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach könnte man ihn mit dem Schamanen aus WoW vergleichen...
> Er ist nicht direkt zB wie der Waffenmeister auf Schaden spezialisiert...
> Das heist: er kann einigermaßen Schaden austeilen, einigermaßen Schaden einstecken und einigermaßen Heilen, dazu ist er ein sehr guter "Supporter" (buffs/Herold)



Meiner Meinung stark Waffenabhängig. Aber man kommt gut voran. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bobbej (17. Juli 2008)

als hm kann mal schon ordentlich schaden austeilen.von traits her lasse ich alles gleich ich tausche nur equip aus.
ich habe das komplette spalten zeug an. von schmuck nehme ich die geätzen ringe und die armkette(falls einer daduch zuwenig kraft regg hat kann er auch die gewundene goldarmkette nehmen) dan ´n nahm ich emyrs kopfband und als ohhringe den meister von barad tironn und den ohrring der befehlgewalt udn die waffe des hauptmans aus bg. ich komm auf 499 macht.
mein höchster crit bisher war gegen ein gauradan in forochel (1678 schaden).
MFG bobbej


----------



## M_of_D (17. Juli 2008)

bobbej schrieb:


> als hm kann mal schon ordentlich schaden austeilen.von traits her lasse ich alles gleich ich tausche nur equip aus.
> ich habe das komplette spalten zeug an. von schmuck nehme ich die geätzen ringe und die armkette(falls einer daduch zuwenig kraft regg hat kann er auch die gewundene goldarmkette nehmen) dan ´n nahm ich emyrs kopfband und als ohhringe den meister von barad tironn und den ohrring der befehlgewalt udn die waffe des hauptmans aus bg. ich komm auf 499 macht.
> mein höchster crit bisher war gegen ein gauradan in forochel (1678 schaden).
> MFG bobbej




1678er crit ist meiner Erfahrung nach nicht wirklich möglich. Warst du alleine oder in der Gruppe? Eidbrechers Schande benutzt? 
Also ich find das für eine Supporterklasse ein wenig zu hoch angesetzt, der Jäger als Hauptdamagedealer auf singletargets sollte da mit seinem Herzsucher die ausnahme bilden.


----------



## Elrigh (4. Januar 2009)

Ich bin jetzt level 25 mit meinem und halte mich an den DPS bzw Critical Cry Guide aus dem englischen Lotro-Lore Book, der Sticky von Himheru in diesem Forum beschreibt die wesentlichen Inhalte und mehr.

Mein Hauptmann kann sich im Schaden nicht mit Hüter, Waffenmeister oder Jäger messen, aber Kundige, Runenbewahrer und die restlichen Klassen schlägt er allemal im Schadensoutput. Bis hierher würde ich ihn weder mit Paladin noch mit Schamanen aus WOW gleichsetzen, weil die mehr Heilung herausholen können, vielleicht ändert sich das später noch. Da meine Wahl der Traits aber auf DPS und Crit abzielt, kann ich mich da auch irren.

Wie Sugarwarlock würde auch ich ihn als Off-Krieger ansehen, denn es gelingt mir im Hügelgrab noch immer die Aggro von den Stoffies zu holen. Zwar hab ich Hüter erlebt, die sie mir durch ihren Schadensoutput wieder abnehmen können, aber erst wenn sie eine Weile draufgeholzt haben.

Im Solospiel erledige ich Gruppenquesten, die zwei Level unter meinem liegen und Soloquesten bzw Mobs, bis zu 4! Level darüber. Das erfordert aber ne Menge Konzentration, den Einsatz von Heiltränken und Foodbuffs und wenn ein zweiter Mob dazu kommt bin ich am A...


----------

